

Qualcomm Names Steve Mollenkopf CEO and President - r0h1n
http://www.qualcomm.com/media/releases/2013/12/13/qualcomm-names-steve-mollenkopf-ceo-and-president

======
r0h1n
Context: Molenkopf's name was outed yesterday as one of the possible
candidates for Microsoft CEO
-[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-12-12/microsoft-said-
to-c...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-12-12/microsoft-said-to-consider-
qualcomm-s-mollenkopf-for-ceo-job.html)

